# Combining metal and composite roofing on home



## Popcorn32 (Nov 21, 2021)

Hi-
I recently had my entire roof replaced with composite roof but all pitches were done in metal roofing.
I’m nervous the roofers did not properly transition the composite roofing material into the metal. (You will see in the pictures the silicon used)…
I live in Pacific Northwest and I’m worried about water.
Need some roofers that know the right way to do this.
Thanks


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Can you take a few pics from further away? IMO, the ridge piece should have been longer in order to cover the tops of the valleys. Then bent on each side and ran under the field shingles on that slope. Any sealant could then be applied under the shingle. Also the metal supplier carries color matched sealant for each color of metal they have.


----------

